# USA-Albania



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

I've lived abroad my whole life. This is the first I have encountered this moving to Albania. I am self-employed. I make nothing right now. But I have to pay $500 in taxes a month. In order to get a bank account, I have to wait 6 months to a year. I have to register my US social security number(which I don't have) and also apply for an American business. Where do I get this money from? And why is getting a bank account so hard for Americans? For reference, I have had job offers for $50 a month. 

Likewise, are there any other nations in Europe that take Americans?


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Welcome to FATCA. If you have only a US passport, or have a US birthplace on your national ID, banks will demand that you provide them with an SSN. This will be a problem for you in most European countries.

You can ignore the US tax filing requirements, the IRS won't find you and doesn't care. However, if you file a 2020 or 2021 tax return you will receive $3,200 in pandemic stimulus benefits, which isn't a bad deal.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Getting your first US SS card (and number) as an adult can be a real nightmare. If you were born in the US after the 1980s or so (not sure of the actual date) you should have been issued a SSN pretty much along with your birth certificate. But to get a US SSN at this point, you would need to contact a US Embassy.

The rest of what you describe sounds a little bit harsh in terms of immigration requirements. You may want to consider a relocation to Albania unless you have some pretty strong ties to the country. Almost any other country in Europe should be somewhat easier - but that may depend on your exact circumstances and what it is you're trying to accomplish (career wise, work wise, perhaps something related to your personal or family circumstances).


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> Getting your first US SS card (and number) as an adult can be a real nightmare. If you were born in the US after the 1980s or so (not sure of the actual date) you should have been issued a SSN pretty much along with your birth certificate. But to get a US SSN at this point, you would need to contact a US Embassy.
> 
> The rest of what you describe sounds a little bit harsh in terms of immigration requirements. You may want to consider a relocation to Albania unless you have some pretty strong ties to the country. Almost any other country in Europe should be somewhat easier - but that may depend on your exact circumstances and what it is you're trying to accomplish (career wise, work wise, perhaps something related to your personal or family circumstances).


I was born to some stupid missionary parents helping the 3rd world folk. Now MY kids are stateless. So we can't even go to America. Yeah. Been a year now here trying to get this paperwork sorted out. Meanwhile we have no money and our savings are almost dried up. The only reason we are here is because I don't know of any European nations that take US citizens. Every country wants $500,000. But if we were Turkish, African, or Asian, there would be plenty of options. I am open to anything. I was going to claim refugee status somewhere, but they separate families in jails pending trial. Screw that.


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> Welcome to FATCA. If you have only a US passport, or have a US birthplace on your national ID, banks will demand that you provide them with an SSN. This will be a problem for you in most European countries.
> 
> You can ignore the US tax filing requirements, the IRS won't find you and doesn't care. However, if you file a 2020 or 2021 tax return you will receive $3,200 in pandemic stimulus benefits, which isn't a bad deal.


Just to get a bank account I was forced to file the FATCA, a SSN, as well as a TIN. Even though I am a resident here. I was born to some stupid missionary parents helping the 3rd world folk. Now MY kids are stateless. So we can't even go to America. I was excited to be in Europe from Asia. But it's been a year now here trying to get this paperwork sorted out and everything is expensive. $50 a month wages. But rent for a 1 room in the ghettoes is $300 a month! Meanwhile we have no money and our savings are almost dried up. The only reason we are here is because I don't know of any European nations that take US citizens. Every country wants $500,000. But if we were Turkish, African, or Asian, there would be plenty of options. I am open to anything. I was going to claim refugee status somewhere, but they separate families in jails pending trial. Screw that.


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> Welcome to FATCA. If you have only a US passport, or have a US birthplace on your national ID, banks will demand that you provide them with an SSN. This will be a problem for you in most European countries.
> 
> You can ignore the US tax filing requirements, the IRS won't find you and doesn't care. However, if you file a 2020 or 2021 tax return you will receive $3,200 in pandemic stimulus benefits, which isn't a bad deal.





Bevdeforges said:


> Getting your first US SS card (and number) as an adult can be a real nightmare. If you were born in the US after the 1980s or so (not sure of the actual date) you should have been issued a SSN pretty much along with your birth certificate. But to get a US SSN at this point, you would need to contact a US Embassy.
> 
> The rest of what you describe sounds a little bit harsh in terms of immigration requirements. You may want to consider a relocation to Albania unless you have some pretty strong ties to the country. Almost any other country in Europe should be somewhat easier - but that may depend on your exact circumstances and what it is you're trying to accomplish (career wise, work wise, perhaps something related to your personal or family circumstances).


Do you guys know why you need a SSN as well as a TIN? I was reading on the IRS site that it is either or. As a citizen I should have an SSN, not a TIN. But they made me apply for both. Does the US really care so much about someone who has never been to America? Who only has ever made $200 a year? Here, maybe $500 a year. For 12 people? Seems like it is just ruining our lives for nothing. I already have to pay tax here. And they are going to tax me more for my $50 a month income? Seems insane. I can't even afford a lawyer with this money. Thanks.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Whoever made you apply for both an SSN and a TIN does not know what they are doing.

The US does not care about you at all. On such a tiny income you will owe no US tax; the IRS does not look for US citizens abroad. The US government will cause problems for you indirectly, because banks in Europe and elsewhere can be cautious about taking US-person customers due to FATCA.

If you were not born in the US and have another passport, you simply do not tell anyone about your US citizenship.


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> Whoever made you apply for both an SSN and a TIN does not know what they are doing.
> 
> The US does not care about you at all. On such a tiny income you will owe no US tax; the IRS does not look for US citizens abroad. The US government will cause problems for you indirectly, because banks in Europe and elsewhere can be cautious about taking US-person customers due to FATCA.
> 
> If you were not born in the US and have another passport, you simply do not tell anyone about your US citizenship.


That's what I am worried about. What even happens to all this paperwork? I don't want to get in trouble. It's always so much paperwork. Just to open a bank account. It's been nearly a year now. If I was making significant money, I would have to carry it with me everywhere. Everyone wants mountains of paperwork, thousands in fees, hundreds of thousands in investments. Many people online and even on here say that since we are white, we deserve it. Maybe people are right. Killing my kids and myself is probably the best way to go. Maybe we can have one last party and I can poison it. We can eat and have fun one last time before we all die. Though there is probably no place even in the afterlife for worthless white people.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

You are either (1) a mentally unsound racist or (2) a mildly amusing troll.


----------



## ulrichleland9 (8 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> You are either (1) a mentally unsound racist or (2) a mildly amusing troll.


Thank you! There should be mods on here.


----------

